# Netzwerk zustande bringen zwischen Linux und XP-Computern.



## serix (4. Dezember 2003)

Hallo, 

ich habe mir Suse Linux 8.0 gekauft, nun bin ich froh, dass jetzt endlich mal das Internet funktioniert. 

Wie bekomme ich jetzt das Netzwerk zustanden. 

Ich habe jetzt einen Computer mit zwei Netzwerkkarten (einmal Internet und einmal gehts in den Hub) 
am Hub sind dann weitere PCs angeschlossen, allerdings mit dem Betriebssystem Windows XP(prof.) 


Nun möchte ich ein ganz normales Netzwerk herstellen. Die anderen Computer sollten aber über diesen Linux Rechner online gehen können (sowas wie Gateway) 


Ich wäre euch dankbar, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, beim Kauf waren zwar die linux Bücher "basis und "die Referenz" dabei. Aber sowas ist schon zu hoch für mich. ;-( 

Könnte mir jemand das Schritt für Schritt erklären? Evtl. ein Tutorial?


----------



## Sinac (4. Dezember 2003)

Also wenn beide PCs am gleiche Hub hängen und die Kabel ok sind haste im Prinzip schon dein Netzwerk ;-)

Da du aber wohl etwas höhere Schichten nutzen möchtest musste noch n bissle was einstelln...
Wäre wohl sinnvoll erstmal den IP Bereich anzupassen und die PCs ins gleiche Subnet zu packen, falls du das noch nicht hast.

Wie es dann weiter geht kommt drauf an was du so alles machen willst, Anleitungen wirste bei google oder in der Suche wohl genug finden, aber hier mal ein paar Stichworte:

File- und Printserver: Samba
Gateway: Routing bzw. NAT und IP Masqurading
Proxy: Squid
Webserver: Apache
Das sollte fürs erste reichen, um dich ein paar Tage zufriede zustellen =)

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## serix (4. Dezember 2003)

danke für deine Antwort...

ich bin gerade eben schon wieder am aufgeben... ich werde es später nochmal probieren..... man braucht einafch ziemlich zeit um sich alles durchzulesen...


----------



## Ben Ben (5. Dezember 2003)

wenn du den linuxrechner nur dafür brauchst, das er nen router für deinen internetzugang braucht, hättest du das ganze auch kostenlos haben können mit fli4l.


----------



## serix (5. Dezember 2003)

ne... ich will da schon drauf arbeiten können...


----------



## Sinac (5. Dezember 2003)

.





> wenn du den linuxrechner nur dafür brauchst, das er nen router für deinen internetzugang braucht, hättest du das ganze auch kostenlos haben können mit fli4l.



SuSE kannste auch kostenlos haben, das musste nicht kaufen..


----------



## serix (5. Dezember 2003)

ist mir auch klar, nur wollte ich einfach die ganzen Handbücher usw. noch dazu haben.

aber das ist ja jetzt hier auch nicht das Thema.


----------



## Ben Ben (5. Dezember 2003)

jo sorry war dann falsch formuliert, mir gings eigentlich nicht um das kostenlos in bezug auf linux sondern darum das ich vermutete er wollte das linux nur zu routen und da hätte dann fli4l ja auch gereicht


----------



## Sinac (5. Dezember 2003)

Yoah, die Handbücher etc. sind grade am Anfang sowieso sehr sinnvoll bei Linux, obwohl du bei der Arbeit mit Linux NIE drumrumkommst sehr viel zu lesen und so...

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

